# Roku Channel announced - free TV with fewer ads



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since the email came today, I have not had a chance to check it out. It is for users of Roku streaming players, sticks and TVs, which will connect customers to hundreds of movies and some TV shows they can stream for free. The channel itself will include content Roku has licensed directly from studios, as well as movies aggregated from other channel publishers on its platform.

Movies included come from licensing deals Roku has made with studios like Lionsgate, MGM, Paramount, Sony Pictures Entertainment and Warner Brothers. as well as other titlesaggregated from Roku's existing channel publishers, including American Classics, FilmRise, Nosey, OVGuide, Popcornflix, Vidmark, and YuYu. The company expects more publishers to participate in time. Films such as "Up in the Air," "The Karate Kid," "Ali" and "Legally Blonde" will be available.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

No information as to availability as yet . They say to check tthe blog (no info) or Facebook.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Automatically rolling out "over the coming weeks."

Hopefully that isn't the same as DIRECTV's 'soon'.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

About to IPO. And ROKU's advertising revenue is MUCH HIGHER margin than equipment revenue.
In fact, ROKU barely breaks even on equipment.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a Roku 3 and a Stick.

When I logged into my account and clicked on the Add Channel button, I got this pop up message:

"Right now, The Roku Channel is not available on any of your devices, but it will be soon! Check back in the coming weeks as we continue to roll it out to all current generation Roku devices."


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Roku channel showed up on my Roku TV set yesterday. Quite a few older movies, but the initial TV shows listed are pathetic -- very few and very old. I did not watch any shows so have no idea how many commercials there are.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My guess is this will be a work in progress for at least a year. But since Roku has a large user base it has promise.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I have it on both my TCL Roku TV and Streaming Stick but haven't watched it as of yet.


----------

